# Has anyone shot a nude model?



## HalfordsShopper

I bought myself a Nikon D60 a few months ago and have just about worked out how to take it out of auto mode and take some decent pics.

So now i am thinking about booking a nude model. I've found lots of websites with models portfolios on. I won't post links here as some of the pics are quite rude. Has anyone done this before?

They only seem to charge £30 to pose topless, or £40 to be very naughty indeed. Its gotta be worth that just to stare at her norks for a couple of hours and get some pics for later use right?

So, should i do it, and do u have any tips for working with a model for the first time?


----------



## buckas

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=116


----------



## james_RScos

Only going on what i know from reading, but have you got a studio setup with good lighting as thats going to be very important.


----------



## msherry21

Pervert.


----------



## ryanuk

are you doing it for photography mate or just to look at her boobs???


----------



## TinyD

HalfordsShopper said:


> I bought myself a Nikon D60 a few months ago and have just about worked out how to take it out of auto mode and take some decent pics.
> 
> So now i am thinking about booking a nude model. I've found lots of websites with models portfolios on. I won't post links here as some of the pics are quite rude. Has anyone done this before?
> 
> They only seem to charge £30 to pose topless, or £40 to be very naughty indeed. Its gotta be worth that just to stare at her norks for a couple of hours and get some pics for later use right?
> 
> So, should i do it, and do u have any tips for working with a model for the first time?


We want links or PMs with Links :thumb:


----------



## golf548

msherry21 said:


> Pervert.


LMAO:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

ryanuk said:


> are you doing it for photography mate or just to look at her boobs???


Just to look at her boobs really mate if i'm being honest. But it will also be nice to get a few snaps to 'look at' later when the missus is out.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

TinyD said:


> We want links or PMs with Links :thumb:


Lol - okay then try this for starters. But if I get banned for this, its all your fault.

http://www.themodelsclub.co.uk/

Please read the warnings on the intro page and don't click enter if you are offended by pics of boobs and *****.


----------



## Sid

:lol:lmao

you're gonna have to clean up later! :detailer:


----------



## ryanuk

HalfordsShopper said:


> Just to look at her boobs really mate if i'm being honest. But it will also be nice to get a few snaps to 'look at' later when the missus is out.


ok fairplay lol,does your girlfriend know about this? haha


----------



## JayJay69

That's soooo funny lol :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I did a nude model once when I was at college many years ago when I was doing A level photography.
A pretty little thing came up to me in the canteen (who I had never seen before) and asked if I would take a few pics for her modeling portfolio (I had no idea at the time what she had planned).... So I said yeah why not.

We went back to her parents house whilst they were on holiday.
It started off the normal poses and pouts with clothes on, then she asked do you mind if I take my clothes off?? I was like no, go ahead 
She then started to strip and before I knew it she was like a filthy porn star lol.... I ran out of film but kept clicking away as she was enjoying herself far too much :lol::lol:


----------



## dubnut71

Mate - I will be honest with you here, you're on a hiding to nothing! 

Models charge if they are used to and experienced with working with photographers. If not they do TFCD or TFP (time for portfolio).

Several things are gonna happen......

She's gonna turn up and be professional and introduce herself, ask what sort of clothing, make up, hair, poses, locations, shots you want, possibly ask to see some of your work beforehand.
You're gonna go "**** out love" and its all going to end in tears.

Models have a term for this its called GWC or "guy with camera" as opposed to photographer and you would be lucky to get one anywhere near a shoot / studio without being credible.
These models (male and female) do it because the want to, enjoy doing it and also take pride in the end results. Its unlikely to work out well for you mate, just wanted to warn ya......

alternatively you could go along to your local studio, book a glamour day, speak to the resident photographer and some people off the model list all studios have. its a good way to get in to shooting that sort of pic.
If its just norks and "lady garden" you're after i would possibly suggest nipping out to smiths and procuring a copy of razzle.....

hth.....


----------



## HalfordsShopper

JayJay69 said:


> That's soooo funny lol :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I did a nude model once when I was at college many years ago when I was doing A level photography.
> A pretty little thing came up to me in the canteen (who I had never seen before) and asked if I would take a few pics for her modeling portfolio (I had no idea at the time what she had planned).... So I said yeah why not.
> 
> We went back to her parents house whilst they were on holiday.
> It started off the normal poses and pouts with clothes on, then she asked do you mind if I take my clothes off?? I was like no, go ahead
> She then started to strip and before I knew it she was like a filthy porn star lol.... I ran out of film but kept clicking away as she was enjoying herself far too much :lol::lol:


wowow - post up some of the pics.


----------



## perks

dubnut71 said:


> Mate - I will be honest with you here, you're on a hiding to nothing!
> 
> Models charge if they are used to and experienced with working with photographers. If not they do TFCD or TFP (time for portfolio).
> 
> Several things are gonna happen......
> 
> She's gonna turn up and be professional and introduce herself, ask what sort of clothing, make up, hair, poses, locations, shots you want, possibly ask to see some of your work beforehand.
> You're gonna go "**** out love" and its all going to end in tears.
> 
> Models have a term for this its called GWC or "guy with camera" as opposed to photographer and you would be lucky to get one anywhere near a shoot / studio without being credible.
> These models (male and female) do it because the want to, enjoy doing it and also take pride in the end results. Its unlikely to work out well for you mate, just wanted to warn ya......
> 
> alternatively you could go along to your local studio, book a glamour day, speak to the resident photographer and some people off the model list all studios have. its a good way to get in to shooting that sort of pic.
> If its just norks and "lady garden" you're after i would possibly suggest nipping out to smiths and procuring a copy of razzle.....
> 
> hth.....


Have to say, I didn't think it would be that easy.

Does sound fun though I must admit but also a lot of effort to see some meat balloons.

I'll more than happily help improve your photography skills with some detailed examination though, you know as a favor like! :doublesho


----------



## Neil_S

Whilst I'm sure any woman would be delighted to be shot by you, I'm not sure that going into a strangers studio and exposing ones breasts is how this modelling lark works


----------



## S63

I think Dubnut has said it all but just to add two things, doesn't sound as though you will need a tripod! and if you were genuinely interested in photographing the female form for reasons of art why not ask the missus to pose for you.


----------



## littlelloydy

I have a better idea if its just pics of **** that you want. Go out on the town on a friday night and get drunk. Your always likely to bring a girl home, then you will be guarenteed to do more than take pics.

Or take a camera out on the town with you. As soon as you point that think at a group of girls someone will get there wammers out.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

I e-mailed a few from the models club website yesterday and have started to get a few replies. As dubnut said, a few of them came back asking for references and wanting to know which studio I normally use - so I'll have to cross them of the list.

I got two replies though, from models who are happy to work with amateur photographers, and even work from their own homes. That sounds ideal is I won't have to pretend I know what all the fancy kit in a studio is for before they get em out. From my very limited research so far, it does seem to be the older housewife types that will work from home with pervy amateur photographer, but then some of the things they are willing to do for £40 per hour are quite mind boggling - so I'm quite happy with that.

I'm gonna make a booking for next week, and i'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## Poobah

No offence mate but it sounds well dodgy and your other half is gonna pull your plums off if she finds out!


----------



## JasonRS

Try doing a Boudoir or Lingerie shoot first, stuff like this you'll get a model feeling more comfortable than a nude, then if you produce reasonable work, you get people asking for the shoots and paying for it.

If you have a studio (you can hire one) it provides more legitimacy

If you appear and behave professionally it helps

If you can get a friend or partner to do some shots first to build a portfolio, it will build legitimacy.

No portfolio, you're unlikely to get any models.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

S500 said:


> I think Dubnut has said it all but just to add two things, doesn't sound as though you will need a tripod! and if you were genuinely interested in photographing the female form for reasons of art why not ask the missus to pose for you.


Lol, good points well made. But this has nothing to do with art. I just wanna taks pics of boobs and i am surprised how cheap it is to hire somebody to let me do that. Don't really want to shoot the mrs, don't get me wrong, she has a very nice set of norks, but i don't think it would be as much fun as shooting a stranger's norks.


----------



## johnsastra16v

lol this thread is so funny.
all this work just to take some pics to have a fiddle with on a lonely night.
but good luck lol - hope it works out


----------



## NickTB

PMSL! This needs to be stickied... (IF it hasn't been already....)


----------



## JasonRS

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol, good points well made. But this has nothing to do with art. I just wanna taks pics of boobs and i am surprised how cheap it is to hire somebody to let me do that. Don't really want to shoot the mrs, don't get me wrong, she has a very nice set of norks, but i don't think it would be as much fun as shooting a stranger's norks.


Get some business card made as "Glamour Photographer" and get down Wetherspoons on a friday & saturday night then!


----------



## littlelloydy

johnsastra16v said:


> lol this thread is so funny.
> all this work just to take some pics to have a fiddle with on a lonely night.
> but good luck lol - hope it works out


also seems a little sad to me. I have a feeling he isnt getting much if he has to go to other women, imho.


----------



## Deanoecosse

you should take Lloyd along with you as your "lighting director", he's tried everything else lately to get a woman!


----------



## TinyD

You are so busted if the GF see this


----------



## ALANSHR

man this is sad, just buy penthouse


----------



## swordjo

Just go to Eastern Europe, you'll get alot more than a look at her chebs for £40!


----------



## The Cueball

swordjo said:


> Just go to Eastern Europe, you'll get alot more than a look at her chebs for £40!


and you know because........ :lol:



JayJay69 said:


> That's soooo funny lol :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I did a nude model once when I was at college many years ago when I was doing A level photography.
> A pretty little thing came up to me in the canteen (who I had never seen before) and asked if I would take a few pics for her modeling portfolio (I had no idea at the time what she had planned).... So I said yeah why not.
> 
> We went back to her parents house whilst they were on holiday.
> It started off the normal poses and pouts with clothes on, then she asked do you mind if I take my clothes off?? I was like no, go ahead
> She then started to strip and before I knew it she was like a filthy porn star lol.... I ran out of film but kept clicking away as she was enjoying herself far too much :lol::lol:


That post is just lies without photos to prove it....... 

:thumb:


----------



## swordjo

The Cueball said:


> and you know because........ :lol:


:tumbleweed:

Eh I was just taking a wild guess..


----------



## Deanoecosse

DW group buy anyone?


----------



## Throbbe

Oh this cannot end well! Please keep us updated. 


Incidentally, how happy would you be with the Mrs asking random blokes to abuse the filthy gentleman while she films them?


----------



## littlelloydy

swordjo said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> Eh I was just taking a wild guess..


Good guess.......


----------



## johnsastra16v

can i give your mrs £40 to take photos of her knockers?


----------



## HalfordsShopper

johnsastra16v said:


> can i give your mrs £40 to take photos of her knockers?


hmm, i doubt she'd be up for it - she's a bit shy.

You can take some snaps of my todger for £40 though. Drop me a pm if interested.


----------



## Bigpikle

dubnut71 said:


> Mate - I will be honest with you here, you're on a hiding to nothing!
> 
> Models charge if they are used to and experienced with working with photographers. If not they do TFCD or TFP (time for portfolio).
> 
> Several things are gonna happen......
> 
> She's gonna turn up and be professional and introduce herself, ask what sort of clothing, make up, hair, poses, locations, shots you want, possibly ask to see some of your work beforehand.
> You're gonna go "**** out love" and its all going to end in tears.
> 
> Models have a term for this its called GWC or "guy with camera" as opposed to photographer and you would be lucky to get one anywhere near a shoot / studio without being credible.
> These models (male and female) do it because the want to, enjoy doing it and also take pride in the end results. Its unlikely to work out well for you mate, just wanted to warn ya......
> 
> alternatively you could go along to your local studio, book a glamour day, speak to the resident photographer and some people off the model list all studios have. its a good way to get in to shooting that sort of pic.
> If its just norks and "lady garden" you're after i would possibly suggest nipping out to smiths and procuring a copy of razzle.....
> 
> hth.....


one of THE best posts I've read here for a very long time :lol:

this has to be about as close to an obvious wind up as I've ever seen here though


----------



## ryanuk

HalfordsShopper said:


> hmm, i doubt she'd be up for it - she's a bit shy.
> 
> You can take some snaps of my todger for £40 though. Drop me a pm if interested.


i will give you 40p mate,so we can all have a laugh!:lol::lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

Deanoecosse said:


> you should take Lloyd along with you as your "lighting director", he's tried everything else lately to get a woman!


:lol: Even I wouldn't stoop this low to get a look at some ****, if I were a nude model and I turned up to some guy's house and he just had a camera and some really cheap lighting (desk lamps or whatever) then I'd be very annoyed. Just because they're models doesn't mean they're objects!

Would love to shoot some lingerie or fashion photography myself, I have a few fashion student friends who would happily model for me too. I just don't have the right locations or lighting needed to get the shots I want. I'll definitely give it a go when I get my new flash and diffuser though.


----------



## JayJay69

HalfordsShopper said:


> wowow - post up some of the pics.





That post is just lies without photos to prove it....... ;)
:thumb:[/QUOTE said:


> I would love to prove it but considering I'm a :newbie: then I'd best behave myself for now
> 
> Plus they were good old fashioned black and white prints, long before the digital age lol


----------



## The Cueball

JayJay69 said:


> I would love to prove it but considering I'm a :newbie: then I'd best behave myself for now
> 
> Plus they were good old fashioned black and white prints, long before the digital age lol


Aaah the old "i'm a newbie" excuse.... :lol:

So we'll all just have to take your word on it then.......

:thumb:

Welcome to the site BTW :wave:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Keep your mind on the job in hand. You don't want to be standing there camera in one had and a diamond-cutter in your trousers!


----------



## ryanuk

CupraRcleanR said:


> Keep your mind on the job in hand. You don't want to be standing there camera in one had and a diamond-cutter in your trousers!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi

Lloyd71 said:


> :lol: Even I wouldn't stoop this low to get a look at some ****, if I were a nude model and I turned up to some guy's house and he just had a camera and some really cheap lighting (desk lamps or whatever) then I'd be very annoyed. Just because they're models doesn't mean they're objects!
> 
> Would love to shoot some lingerie or fashion photography myself, I have a few fashion student friends who would happily model for me too. I just don't have the right locations or lighting needed to get the shots I want. I'll definitely give it a go when I get my new flash and diffuser though.


not really enough. You'll want two, at least one of which will need to be snooted to give the effects Jason was doing earlier, i.e. dedicated light in a spot. A grid would also work nicely, again, depending on what you want. Practicing on inanimate objects would be good idea. If you haven't already read it, try strobist, as there's a shedload of good info there. 
Personally, I'm looking for some remote triggers and second small strobe before I do any of the studio stuff; it will also mean I can do car shots easier as the flash could get tucked under the seat at 1/16 power and the second one can be diffused through the window...

Bret


----------



## yetizone

This thread is just hilarious - it sounds like a plot from a Carry On Movie...!!!!

Just brilliant :lol:


----------



## Grinnall v8

This is one of the funniest things I have read in a
long time :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Chears Guys:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TinyD

bretti_kivi said:


> Practicing on inanimate objects would be good idea. Bret


Like Kebabs and Melons  :thumb:


----------



## buckas

TinyD said:


> Like Kebabs and Melons  :thumb:


:lol: and warm apple pies


----------



## karburn

I know of one fellow in our local photo society that obtained a mannequin from a local department store that was cleaning house. Artificial, yes, but he claimed it was a lot easier on his pocketbook and his marriage! He also said that his model never whines, complains, or asks for more money. Although it sounds really strange, he said it allowed him to experiment with various lighting set-ups without being rushed to accomodate a model's schedule. When he was more confident, he started shooting the real thing and came off like a pro.


----------



## jcmac

Ehh... Ok

Only sexual pictures I have taken are those of my car


----------



## Colt Man

this was a hilarious read

i had tears rolling down my face


----------



## Stew

Goodness me.....

Pervert or wind up?

I'm not sure which.....


----------



## The Cueball

Stew said:


> Goodness me.....
> 
> Pervert or wind up?
> 
> I'm not sure which.....


At least the OP is honest...... he just wants to take pictures of b00bs...

I mean - who doesn't!!!

:lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I should put the OP in touch with one of my ex G/F's, she LOVED having pictures taken..........:doublesho


----------



## The Cueball

The Detail Doctor said:


> I should put the OP in touch with one of my ex G/F's, she LOVED having pictures taken..........:doublesho


eh.... there are others as well you know....share the wealth :wave:

:lol:


----------



## alan hanson

Its the title that made me laugh, thought for one minute it was going to say has anyone shot over a nude model, lol thought were all friendly but think you have got the wrong forum here matey.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

The Cueball said:


> eh.... there are others as well you know....share the wealth :wave:
> 
> :lol:


That would be unfair...........


----------



## Lloyd71

bretti_kivi said:


> not really enough. You'll want two, at least one of which will need to be snooted to give the effects Jason was doing earlier, i.e. dedicated light in a spot. A grid would also work nicely, again, depending on what you want. Practicing on inanimate objects would be good idea. If you haven't already read it, try strobist, as there's a shedload of good info there.
> Personally, I'm looking for some remote triggers and second small strobe before I do any of the studio stuff; it will also mean I can do car shots easier as the flash could get tucked under the seat at 1/16 power and the second one can be diffused through the window...
> 
> Bret


I know it's nowhere near enough to do it properly but it's all I can afford for now! I don't think my friends will be bothered about having perfect lighting or anything


----------



## VixMix

karburn said:


> ... When he was more confident, he started shooting the real thing and _came off like a pro_.


:doublesho

I'm I just really bad for noticing that or is this thread kinda Finbarr Saunders?


----------



## Jakedoodles

How old are you, 12? Imagine someone rang you up and said they were a detailer and wanted to do your car for free but turned up with a bucket and sponge and made a hash of it, and the only reason they were there was because they were wanting to have a good look at your car, I can guess you wouldn't be very happy. And that's an inanimate object! Do you think these girls just sit around all day watching TV and have a multi million pound lifestyle? End of the day chap, modelling is these girls job and to turn up to their house pretending to be a pro and making a mess of the shots is nothing short of offensive, and as said, I can't believe someone would stoop so low. 

There's plenty places to ogle women, if you must. Taking advantage of a professional model is certainly not one I'd recommend as it will absolutely end up in tears.


----------



## The Detail Doctor

For what you are looking at paying a professional model you could get a lot more than a look at her chebs from certain professions.


----------



## Craigus

This is the funniest thread I think I have ever read,

From the title i thought it was going to be some artist who wants to do something new, but it was actually just some guy who wanted to take pictures of some model starkers so he could look at the picture and do the 5 knuckle shuffle!

Hahaha, priceless,


----------



## gardian

Quality thread this!!


----------



## buckas

im sure they dont care either way whether you'll waste their time, they're stilling getting paid. money's money, and if you make money getting your knockers out i'm sure their "professional" (LOL) reputation won't be affected

to be doing that kinda business all respect for them went long ago and if he wants some snaps then he's paying for it so i don't see the problem


----------



## Colt Man

i love this tread lol


----------



## Lloyd71

buckas said:


> to be doing that kinda business all respect for them went long ago and if he wants some snaps then he's paying for it so i don't see the problem


What?! Just because they model nude doesn't mean they don't deserve any respect, it's people like the OP who models will turn down in order to keep their respect intact. 99% of photography models will expect professionalism of the highest standard, since it's quite an intimate thing to be doing. To fob them off as people who don't deserve respect is terrible! It's not the early 1900s!

Saying that they _should_ be OK with being exploited just because he's paying is basically saying that female models aren't people, they're objects who should do what you say because you're paying them.


----------



## Stew

The Lap dancing clubs are good!

40 will get you a few decent dances and a few pints!

And they probably won't mind if you slobber all over them....


----------



## TinyD

Stew said:


> The Lap dancing clubs are good!
> 
> 40 will get you a few decent dances and a few pints!
> 
> And they probably won't mind if you slobber all over them....


obviously not been to many lapdancing clubs £40 will probably get you a dance for £20 and about 3-4 pints


----------



## littlelloydy

And who said forums were boring!!

But he must follow this through and show us all the evidence. Including pics of her storming off cos she has just been used.

Lloydy


----------



## empsburna

karburn said:


> When he was more confident, he started shooting the real thing and came off like a pro.


I bet he did.... (fnar fnar)


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Wonderdetail said:


> How old are you, 12? Imagine someone rang you up and said they were a detailer and wanted to do your car for free but turned up with a bucket and sponge and made a hash of it, and the only reason they were there was because they were wanting to have a good look at your car, I can guess you wouldn't be very happy. And that's an inanimate object! Do you think these girls just sit around all day watching TV and have a multi million pound lifestyle? End of the day chap, modelling is these girls job and to turn up to their house pretending to be a pro and making a mess of the shots is nothing short of offensive, and as said, I can't believe someone would stoop so low.
> 
> There's plenty places to ogle women, if you must. Taking advantage of a professional model is certainly not one I'd recommend as it will absolutely end up in tears.





Lloyd71 said:


> What?! Just because they model nude doesn't mean they don't deserve any respect, it's people like the OP who models will turn down in order to keep their respect intact. 99% of photography models will expect professionalism of the highest standard, since it's quite an intimate thing to be doing. To fob them off as people who don't deserve respect is terrible! It's not the early 1900s!
> 
> Saying that they _should_ be OK with being exploited just because he's paying is basically saying that female models aren't people, they're objects who should do what you say because you're paying them.


Lol - you guys need to chill out. Nobody here is exploiting or disrespecting anybody.

She chose to advertise herself as a nude model. A nude model is by definition somebody who gets paid to take her clothes off and have her photograph taken. That is exactly what I am asking her to do, and I am offering to pay the rates she has published on her website to do it.

I can't see how that is offensive or disrespectful. Okay I'm not a professional photographer, I'm just some perv who wants to look at pics of her norks, but so what? That's what she does for a living. What other possible reason is there for wanting to take pics of a nude model? At least I'm honest about it.


----------



## Stew

TinyD said:


> obviously not been to many lapdancing clubs £40 will probably get you a dance for £20 and about 3-4 pints


I work in the oil industry...... probably the biggest supporters of lap dancing clubs world wide! :lol:

Been in many (not that I'm a pervert) but have found that prices vary dramatically around the world. Moscow is the most expensive incase you were wondering and Houston in Texas probably have has the most. 

Up here in Aberdeen at a quality club with decent chicks it's £10 a dance and beer isn't badly priced. So a few dances and few pints are possible for £40. Although to be fair I haven't been in for a while. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Stew said:


> I work in the oil industry...... probably the biggest supporters of lap dancing clubs world wide! :lol:
> 
> Been in many (not that I'm a pervert) but have found that prices vary dramatically around the world. Moscow is the most expensive incase you were wondering and Houston in Texas probably have has the most.
> 
> Up here in Aberdeen at a quality club with decent chicks it's £10 a dance and beer isn't badly priced. So a few dances and few pints are possible for £40. Although to be fair I haven't been in for a while. :thumb:


Well having never been in any lap dancing clubs in Glasgow.... it's a tenner a dance, and twenty if you want them to "carry on"....

However the trick in Glasgow, is to actually find a dancer that is Scottish :lol:

Oh yeah, and in Madrid, they cost between £80 and £200.... but not just for a dance, if you know what I mean!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Not that I know anything of course, I'm not a pervert either.......

:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

I don't see whats perverted about wanting to look at naked women. I've never understood why people would be ashamed about it or try to deny that they enjoy it.

Getting off looking at your dogs bum or a horses willy is pretty sick (imho) but enjoying the site of a naked women just seems normal to me.


----------



## M.M

and when you do find a scottish dancer you will know!!
bright orange face, a voice that puts the hulk to shame!
or a BOBFOC


----------



## Shug

M.M said:


> and when you do find a scottish dancer you will know!!
> bright orange face, a voice that puts the hulk to shame!
> or a BOBFOC


:lol:

Dae ye wanna see ma growler byraway big man?


----------



## buckas

Lloyd71 said:


> buckas said:
> 
> 
> 
> im sure they dont care either way whether you'll waste their time, they're stilling getting paid. money's money, and if you make money getting your knockers out i'm sure their "professional" (LOL) reputation won't be affected
> 
> to be doing that kinda business all respect for them went long ago and if he wants some snaps then he's paying for it so i don't see the problem
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Just because they model nude doesn't mean they don't deserve any respect, it's people like the OP who models will turn down in order to keep their respect intact. 99% of photography models will expect professionalism of the highest standard, since it's quite an intimate thing to be doing. To fob them off as people who don't deserve respect is terrible! It's not the early 1900s!
> 
> Saying that they _should_ be OK with being exploited just because he's paying is basically saying that female models aren't people, they're objects who should do what you say because you're paying them.
Click to expand...

LOL, don't sound like such a gaylord, sod their feelings, they're sluts who get paid to get their knockers out


----------



## Throbbe

buckas said:


> LOL, don't sound like such a gaylord, sod their feelings, they're sluts who get paid to get their knockers out


Jesus, you're just trolling right?

Have you ever spoken to an actual real life woman before?


----------



## ianFRST

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol - you guys need to chill out. Nobody here is exploiting or disrespecting anybody.
> 
> She chose to advertise herself as a nude model. A nude model is by definition somebody who gets paid to take her clothes off and have her photograph taken. That is exactly what I am asking her to do, and I am offering to pay the rates she has published on her website to do it.
> 
> I can't see how that is offensive or disrespectful. Okay I'm not a professional photographer, I'm just some perv who wants to look at pics of her norks, but so what? That's what she does for a living. What other possible reason is there for wanting to take pics of a nude model? At least I'm honest about it.


dude, LEGEND!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

this thead will go down in DW history as one of the best :lol::lol::lol::lol:

whens the "shoot"?


----------



## Needs a clean

This is a fcuked up thread!!! But i will be watching from a distance for the photos to be posted.


----------



## jcmac

Needs a clean said:


> This is a fcuked up thread!!! But i will be watching from a distance for the photos to be posted.


:lol:


----------



## yetizone

Shug said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dae ye wanna see ma growler byraway big man?


:lol: as I spray coffee on the Mac screen...!!!!!!


----------



## buckas

Throbbe said:


> Jesus, you're just trolling right?
> 
> Have you ever spoken to an actual real life woman before?


yeh, speak to my fiance on a daily basis

bye now


----------



## johnsastra16v

Needs a clean said:


> This is a fcuked up thread!!! But i will be watching from a distance for the photos to be posted.


says the man with a woman grabbin her knockers in his avatar lol

this thread is great though lol

so when is this shoot?

and whats the link to the website where you found this model? lol


----------



## jonmac73

johnsastra16v said:


> so when is this shoot?
> 
> and whats the link to the website where you found this model? lol


seconded - I'm sure we're all thinking it but you said it..........


----------



## buff not enuf

wax on wax off,tissues please


----------



## Needs a clean

johnsastra16v said:


> says the man with a woman grabbin her knockers in his avatar lol
> 
> this thread is great though lol
> 
> so when is this shoot?
> 
> and whats the link to the website where you found this model? lol


Ah, but i did not say it was a bad thread!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

well - i did it.

I went to see a very nice lady called Caroline the other day and we had a lot of fun together doing a 2 hour shoot.

She was more than happy to work with an amateur photographer, in fact she was very new to the game herself so she was quite relieved that i wasn't too serious. I'm not going to post any pics, as its not really fair to her, but you can find her on this website and book a shoot yourself. If anyone does make contact then please be nice - she is a really nice lady and deserves to be treated well.

Edit; please do not click on the link if you are offended by pics of norks or *****.


----------



## NickTB

So what happens now? How many pictures did you get?


----------



## buckas

there's two caroline's on that page and both of them ugly


----------



## The Cueball

buckas said:


> there's two caroline's on that page and both of them ugly


I didn't want to be that subtle.......

but I agree :lol:

Then again, I don't think the purpose of the "shoot" is to get the OP's rocks off... more the process taking the pictures.......maybe....

:thumb:


----------



## buckas

The Cueball said:


> I didn't want to be that subtle.......
> 
> but I agree :lol:
> 
> Then again, I don't think the purpose of the "shoot" is to get the OP's rocks off... more the process taking the pictures.......maybe....
> 
> :thumb:





HalfordsShopper said:


> They only seem to charge £30 to pose topless, or £40 to be very naughty indeed. Its gotta be worth that just to stare at her norks for a couple of hours and get some pics for later use right?


:lol::thumb:

think that's fine myself, would've picked a fitty though - all the one's on that page and ended up with those two, lol - ah well, no harm done


----------



## The Cueball

buckas said:


> :lol::thumb:
> 
> think that's fine myself, would've picked a fitty though - all the one's on that page and ended up with those two, lol - ah well, no harm done


OK, so I stand corrected... if the 'shoot' was only to get some [email protected] bank material, I would have went with somehting fitter too!

:thumb:


----------



## Rom

What a quality thread 

Maybe the OP is going to progress...had a brief look, some do 'everything' lol.

Out of curiosity...what sort of rights / permissions come with the pics ? Do you agree there private etc ?


----------



## ryanuk

yep 2 of them on there and both look like they have had a hard paper round!!!!

ewwwwww


----------



## MaDMaXX

Another quality DW thread....


----------



## bretti_kivi

isn't the rights to the pics a decision that the model makes? you'll need a release form to publish them and I'd suspect the rates go through the roof at that point...

Bret


----------



## HalfordsShopper

yeah if you want to publish the pics u really need to get the model to sign a 'model release form'. somebody like the lady i used would probably sign it for free, but a more professional model would make a small charge. Its usuall not too much though - from what i can gather its usually roughy the same as paying them their hourly rate for an extra rate.

And please don't be mean about Caroline. She is certainly no munter. She is the single most attractive 46 year old i have ever seen.


----------



## ryanuk

HalfordsShopper said:


> yeah if you want to publish the pics u really need to get the model to sign a 'model release form'. somebody like the lady i used would probably sign it for free, but a more professional model would make a small charge. Its usuall not too much though - from what i can gather its usually roughy the same as paying them their hourly rate for an extra rate.
> 
> And please don't be mean about Caroline. She is certainly no munter. She is the single most attractive 46 year old i have ever seen.


sorry but if you think shes hot wouldnt wana see your gf naked lol


----------



## HalfordsShopper

ryanuk said:


> sorry but if you think shes hot wouldnt wana see your gf naked lol


Lol, i'm not talking about the fat one with the silly bunny ear thingies on. I'm talking about the pretty milf type lady.


----------



## ryanuk

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol, i'm not talking about the fat one with the silly bunny ear thingies on. I'm talking about the pretty milf type lady.


sorry cant see her lol

please post pic lol


----------



## steveo3002

what did you pay for 2 hrs ? 

did she let you take pics at her place or was it at yours


----------



## HalfordsShopper

I paid £35 per hour, but this will vary according to what kind of shots you want. She was happy to work from her place.


----------



## ianFRST

erm...... :lol:


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

Hahahahaha this is quality!! Read all 11 pages


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Ed_VeeDub said:


> Hahahahaha this is quality!! Read all 11 pages


Same here!! OMFG... absolutely wet myself at this thread.:lol:

Well, you did let us know how you got on with the modelling shoot. Now, you have to let us know how you get on with photos when the Mrs is away.

I'm sure she's a hot milf, but I think it might be more difficult to have a successful "pedal n' crank" at the pics than it was to arrange them in the first place....

But fair play to you. You had a plan, you stuck with it and you followed through. Well done, mate. You brought tears of joy to a lot of us in the process!!


----------



## steveo3002

what kinda camera did you take ? cheapy point shoot type or a proper jobbie


----------



## HalfordsShopper

steveo3002 said:


> what kinda camera did you take ? cheapy point shoot type or a proper jobbie


I used my new Nikon D60 - so a semi decent digital SLR. She did say that she has had some dude show up with a £10 point and press jobbie and she wasn't that bothered. I think as long as u show up, pay the fee and behave yourself all is good.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

BrianS said:


> Same here!! OMFG... absolutely wet myself at this thread.:lol:
> 
> Well, you did let us know how you got on with the modelling shoot. Now, you have to let us know how you get on with photos when the Mrs is away.
> 
> I'm sure she's a hot milf, but I think it might be more difficult to have a successful "pedal n' crank" at the pics than it was to arrange them in the first place....
> 
> But fair play to you. You had a plan, you stuck with it and you followed through. Well done, mate. You brought tears of joy to a lot of us in the process!!


haha thanks for this and for all the other positive words of encouragement from everyone else too.. i couldn't have done it without you all.


----------



## steveo3002

hahah wondered if you had a point n shoot lol

wasnt it a bit wierd directing her...you know legs behind your ears plz love , bend down n touch your toes etc


----------



## AstoN

Genius, woke everyone up with my laughing; you upset my gf cause you wanted to take pics of some cheeky milf's 'norks'!

Pmsl.


----------



## Exotica

Yes i have done one girl in my lounge.

Get onto flickr, you will find nude up to extreme hardcore.


----------



## golf548

F***ing priceless.......sitting in work reading this with my eyes tripping me....

Cheers pal.......waht about the bird with the 36k norks.....she's a cracker

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

RAOFLMAOPMSL


----------



## buckas

pics up?


----------



## hallett

this thread has to go down in DW history

HalfordsShopper for prime minister :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v

its no good though without the pics 'for proof' lol


----------



## Schnorbitz

Funny stuff!  But seriously, if it's norks and ***** you're after, why not just go to a lap dancing club?! You'll get more '[email protected] bank' material out a £20 dance with some fit young naked lass gyrating in your face than an hour snapping away at a 46 year old model. And you won't be leaving the evidence on your PC for the missus to find later...:doublesho


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Schnorbitz said:


> Funny stuff!  But seriously, if it's norks and ***** you're after, why not just go to a lap dancing club?! You'll get more '[email protected] bank' material out a £20 dance with some fit young naked lass gyrating in your face than an hour snapping away at a 46 year old model. And you won't be leaving the evidence on your PC for the missus to find later...:doublesho


haha not a bad idea. do you think they'd let me take my camera in?


----------



## dubnut71

HalfordsShopper said:


> haha not a bad idea. do you think they'd let me take my camera in?


Its unlikely bud, I have some knowledge of that type of club o) and can safely say you would leave minus your camera and plus various compound fractures of the long bones in your arms / legs........

Stick with the models !


----------



## Schnorbitz

HalfordsShopper said:


> haha not a bad idea. do you think they'd let me take my camera in?


Erm, no. 'Is that a telephoto or are you just pleased to see me?' 

Why would you need one? You have a brain and they are pretty good at storing and recalling images and sensations...


----------



## Lloyd71

HalfordsShopper said:


> Lol, i'm not talking about the fat one with the silly bunny ear thingies on. I'm talking about the pretty milf type lady.


----------



## Maxtor

Maxtor.


----------



## Cliff

Maxtor said:


> Maxtor.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

